# Hatching angelfish eggs without parents



## rich16

My angels laid eggs again Friday evening  ...and they were gone by Saturday morning. 

Since this is the 5th time this has happened, I want to try removing the eggs from mommy and daddy, and hopefully raising fry. I've never had to do this before - all my previous breeding angels have been good parents. So - what do I need to have ready for the next time they breed? 

Size of tank, equipment, water conditions, to hatch eggs and fry in an angelfish orphanage?

Thanks


----------



## Yan7gin

If they eats all the eggs its because something is not right, they may not feel safe in the tank, maybe you have 2 female so the eggs are not fertilize and angel eat unfetilize eggs.

But if you want rise them without the parents Just take little tank (10-15 gal) with sponge filter. For myself i prepare the tank 3 or 4 days before with tap water and some air stone. When you will transfer the eggs in the tank put a thin bubble flow under the eggs.

I found that site really nice ;
http://www.angelsplus.com/ArticleBreeding5.htm


----------



## scott tang

it works to with a bucket of watter 5 gallon pail a straner siting in the top with watter in it and a bubler under nieth


----------



## enzotesta

I had a spawn last week also. I removed the parents to another tank. The fry are all free swimming now. The parents will for sure eat their young.


----------

